# Grumpy's '64 326CI Lemans Conv.



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Grumpy has been busy restoring/rebuilding his '64 Lemans convertible. He is going with the 326CI HO version having 280HP. He's got a really good machine shop building his engine and incorporating a few tricks to it seeing the '64 and earlier engines oil the rockers through the rocker studs. Should be a healthy engine when he's done. Grumpy had the ST-300 2 speed completely rebuilt. He's added disc brakes and rear sway bar. It's just about ready for paint as of this writing.

Follow along and you will learn a bunch of tips used to rebuild/restore various components of the car. I learned a few things myself. 

This is the facebook link. I am not on facebook myself, but seem to be able to access it with no problem -I probably can't comment or anything like that. Grumpy restores autos and has a nice collection of cars, and many for sale. You can see his stuff on the internet as well at Grumpys Garage.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Grumpys-Garage-MuscleCars/200941343261937?ref=hl and you can see updates of the Lemans restoration as I do them


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow, just lost 45 minutes reading thru that. Great stuff, gonna follow it...


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Thought you might like it. Ton of info. I can't wait to hear how that engine turns out. I've been giving Grumpy some direction on the engine build. He seems to have found a great engine shop who knows what they are doing. Grumpy purchased an original 500 CFM AFB for his 326CI off Ebay. I think that little 326CI is going to be a mover & fun. He is doing a fantastic job on the car.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

OK, heeeeere it is!:bannana: Check out the video clip of Grumpy's 326CI on the test stand. Don't it sound sweet?:cheers


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Check out the updates on Facebook. Excellent details and close up shots for some good pointers on doing your car. Its getting closer to being on the road.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Pontiac Jim, Do you know if Grumpy ever used that batwing air cleaner on his 326? just wondering if that would fit under the hood....I know they are about 5 inches tall......

nice look and airflow good as well....like to try it just don't know if it will fit


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Lemans guy said:


> Pontiac Jim, Do you know if Grumpy ever used that batwing air cleaner on his 326? just wondering if that would fit under the hood....I know they are about 5 inches tall......
> 
> nice look and airflow good as well....like to try it just don't know if it will fit


I believe he is going with the factory chrome air cleaner you see in his pictures. He was told the chrome air cleaner and the chrome valve covers you see came off an original 326HO engine as he was given them by its former owner. It only has the single snorkel, and I thought he should punch some holes around the back of it to let more air in. But, I don't think he wants to modify it because it is so original with the factory sticker and all. I've never seen a chromed one like that, so I am sure not an easy piece to get even if you were looking for one.

Now he has not said he was going to use it, but I don't think he is going with the Nascar style air intake attached to the cowl either.

Can't wait to see & hear it run. He puts a lot of work into detail. I am curious as to what type of exhaust system he will use to make it sound great. He is using the factory stock exhaust manifolds which he had polished up on the inside then he was going to size the pipes up a larger diameter coming right off the manifolds. The GTXtra exhaust has the electric cut-outs and what looks to be chambered mufflers. I'll have to email him and find out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

That will be an awesome set up. You know we talk about these 326's like they are so little but they are 5.3 liter. With that HO set--up a nice street ride. The TH350 trans really helps me ride nice though....they run cool as well. Timing and not over arbitrating I think really helps on all these street motors. The race guys, hey they need the huge carb. But I like the high velocity pull on those venturi's...and the spark way out front. Gives great throttle response on the low end, and goes just right with Pontiacs torque curve


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Emailed Grumpy. He is indeed going with the chromed factory air cleaner to give it an original look, along with the correct underhood insulation. He is also going with factory 2 1/2" dual exhaust. Said he doesn't want to use the factory splitter exhaust tips because it was too "GTO" and he wants to make sure his is clearly a Lemans. So he is up in the air on this.

He just got the engine & trans in the car and has posted more pics. He also is going with a custom license plate which he has posted.:thumbsup:


----------

